# Who Are You, Who Am I?



## rshuey (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought it would be nice to know more about you all. We "chat" every day, but what is your background? Years in the biz? Where are you from?


----------



## rshuey (Feb 10, 2012)

Since I started it, I'll go first.

Im from State College, PA. I started down this path in 1995 when I joined the Navy Seabees. I was an Engineering Aide. I am now the BCO of a small local government. My duties include fire safety inspections of all residential rental properties and all commercial spaces. I also do a lot of existing building crap and am the C0-Chair of our local Historical Board.

I think my specialty areas are the fire inspector side of things and the IEBC(use it mostly here)


----------



## Mule (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm from Fort Worth Texas. I started framing houses as a gopher in 1968. Within two years I was out on my own framing houses. From cracker jack 900 sq. ft. square walled, roof truss houses and at the end of my framing career I was framing anywhere from 6000 to 8000 sq. ft. mansions.

In 1980 I went to work for a commercial modular building company. We built numerous commercial projects. One of them being a 50,000 sq. ft. warehouse out of modular components and shipped them to be assembled down in the Houston Texas area. The company then went to building housing for overseas project. On one contract we built 10,000 houses for Sieria. I was plant manager over one of four plants and we averaged building and shipping 100 houses a day.

In 1984 went to work for a municipality as an assistant BO. Became a BO in 1989 and that's where I've been ever since.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

This is from my resume and may seem a bit corny :geek: but I guess that’s me some times. I will throw into parentheses a bit of detail:

             I’ve had a wide variety of work experience, and the vast majority of that experience has been in the construction field _(off an on for 18 years)_. It has always been my greatest pleasure to learn new and better ways to do any task that I may have set my mind to, and to do it to the best of my ability.  I have spent most of my adult life building or creating with my mind and my hands _(straight out of high school to work remodeling work for a year. Then two years managing a store where I built and restored hardwood furniture)_.  The things that I have had the pleasure to work on range from temporary movie sets _(Boulder Colorado key grip and best man where I hung out with guys like Trey Parker and Matt Stone the creators of South Park my best friend was Trey's room mate)_ to structures meant to last such as custom homes.  One of the most exciting projects that I have worked on was the Marshall Faulk foundation _(He had just won the super bowl and was on the way to another so just before 9/11)_ created for sponsoring child athletic programs.  You can imagine that this was a rewarding experience for more than just a job well done.

	Building can be very exciting and continually new and stimulating, it is however only one side of the equation, and my desire to experience everything that is involved in the process of creating new structures has led me to a career as an official in code enforcement _(Got married had a baby on the way and wanted a more stability in my life. Saw a market getting to big for its britches)_.  Since becoming a government employee _(7 years ago I started doing plan review)_ I have learned so much, and from a perspective that I had previously only had a glimpse of.  Being a part of code enforcement has shown me that we are not just working on one house, one building, or one man’s dreams, but an entire community of near infinite complexity and growth. The choices that I have made have opened whole new windows for my future advancement in my chosen field _(I love what I do now and want to do it better always that’s why I am on this site)_.

	The newest stuff:

I have a wonderful wife whom I had known and been good friends with for over 20 years before I married her. We have her son who is 24, our daughter who is 6. The boy has met and just had a child with a great girl that we love, and now we have a new grand baby boy. The only other interesting thing about me is darts I play a lot and do pretty well, that’s where the hammer in my name comes from.


----------



## ICE (Feb 10, 2012)

I am in the witness protection program so all I could tell you would be lies.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 10, 2012)

It was the marble through the police station wall, right.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 10, 2012)

Started as a masons assistant, working every summer from age 14 on throughout highschool, when into the real world obtained masonry apprenticeship from a technical school but decided after a few fulltime years that wearing a back brace and seeing a chiropractor by age 30 will not be in my future. Picked up with a Plumber, paid my dues and obtained license. During my time in the trades 70% of the work completed was with custom home builders, the other 30% with light commercial and industrial. Sidelined by injury I sought out some type of inspection role, after four years playing with concrete (ACI), land development (AWWA) I had the opportunity in Bldg Insp and took it. Have all but a few credits to complete degree in Public Admin, probably more than a few credits by now.

Currently I work with a municipality and a Third Party agency.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 10, 2012)

Well my father was a gambler down in Georgia that wound up on the wrong end of a gun, and I was born in the backseat of a Greyhound bus, rollin' down Highway 41.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 10, 2012)

Post Grad 75; VOCA state champ cert. arc welder and gas; weld steel structures, repaired heavy construction equipment and got bored.

’77; guitar instructor, yr. later store manager; did solos traveled CA and TX and got bored playing top 40.

’80; commercial chain link fence; erect Ball fields, federal and military installations.

’84; 2 yrs. school for automotive technology; GM Master Tech., Master Heavy Duty Truck Tech., State Emissions Diagnostician and no respect.

2004 took a Home Inspection course, started Full House Home Inspections LLC.

’07 Building Inspector; 2010 Deputy Code Official/Plans Examiner. Should keep me busy for a little while.

Jack of all trades: "git-r-done"; I dare say not bad born tone deaf.

Francis



gbhammer congrats! Still waiting on our first, youngest recently married    . . . I call my shots in cricket, and enjoy a quick game of 301.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2012)

rshuey: Interesting topic. I have not had much time to be on this BB as of late and try to tune in if I can. Starting to see the wood on my desks for a change so I have a moment. I have enough certs to do just about what ever I want. Live in southeast PA and am the BCO in three ahj and work for two other in various roles,. From Fire Marshall to zoning, and EMC. With 5 ahj's I am busy!

Started as a very young lad under the hoods of cars and realized by about 16 that I did not like that sort of work. Went to work for two uncles at that age when I move out from home. They averaged to build and developed 80 to100 homes a year. Started as a helper and by the time I was in college was the lead carpenter. In 72 started my first business with 3 crews. Incorporated by 75 and ran that business up till the late 80's along with two different corps. In 1987 I was offer my first inspection position, which is something that interested me. Still hold that position today some 25 years later. My prior work experience cover industrial, commercial and residential. As the 80's came to a close the inspection business began to grow and become serious and by 1990 was tired of dealing with employees. Still have a good bit of ground to dispose of the development activities continued through the early nineties as inspection work demand more & more time. I have never looked back. Made a good deal of money in my prior activities and still generate a good income. Other than the politics, I love what I do.

Now I do miss the feeling of sitting on top of a ridge, at the end of the day, looking down over what I have just built, but the knees and elbows seem to age with time. I have built and assortment of buildings, sewer plants, sewer lines, strip centers etc. I nice to see those building in my area and perhaps the total number is up wards of 400. I have inspected, reviewed and administered that amount by a factor of at least 10. I have also had the chance to inspect some of those buildings from the past for various reasons. Some things I have found in my work to be lacking, if they were viewed from today's codes. However, many things are well above the codes we have today.

I just recently inspected a major alteration of a big shack I built back in the late 70's. They had a large addition to be added and had gutted a large part of the second floor to make a new master bedroom with all the latest fixings. As I did the frame,HVAC & Plumb inspections, the builder, commented, "do you see the way they frame that roof?" " Don't see that any more!" I just chuckled! and never said a word! Now besides the vent in the old section needing a few nail guards the new section had quite a list. I never disclosed the framer, he was complementing, was myself. enough of the pat on the back junk.

To some it up! I take my job very seriously. I try to do my best, to make sure that everyone goes home at night safe. When they get home, their home is as safe as I can make it with the codes we have at our disposel.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 11, 2012)

High Desert said:
			
		

> Well my father was a gambler down in Georgia that wound up on the wrong end of a gun, and I was born in the backseat of a Greyhound bus, rollin' down Highway 41.


And I seen the Allman Brothers in 1969 with an audience of about 50 folks, in a City Park.  Introduction was by "machine-gun" Ronnie Thompson, the mayor who swore he would lay down on the tracks with his Thompson gun to flag the train carrying nerve gas to be dumped in the "LanticOcean", which train was to be shepherded by Guvna Lester Maddox riding on the cow-catcher...what fun.  They opened with "Tied to the Whippin' Post", which is where I have alternated trudging to and from the pillory.


----------



## DRP (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I been workin' every night, while travelin' every day

Lord I been workin' every night, traveling every day

I've had my fun if I don't ever get well no more

Back when I was a young boy oh

I just didn't do the things I should

With the help of God and true friends, I come to realize

I still got two strong legs, even wings to fly

Oh I, ain't wasting time no more

cause time goes by like trains, and faster things.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I ain't ascared........Carpenter by trade, still do some trim work and custom cabinets on the side, when the urge hits me. Been in municipal inspections in the same place for 14 years. Field Inspector for 5 years, Plans Examiner for 2, and been the CBO for the last 7. Had a staff of 10 when I took over, down to 6 with the crash. Picked up Fire inspections a couple years ago, good thing, kept what was left of my staff intact. Like to ride my scoot when the weather lets me, do some boating, doing a bit more traveling now that we are empty nesters.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 13, 2012)

_Well I was born on a Sunday, by Thursday I had me a job.  I ain't never had a day off since I learned right from wrong...I ain't never been in trouble, I ain't got the time.  I don't mess around with magic child, what I got is mine.  Every Friday, well that's when I get paid.  Don't take me on Friday...let me die on Saturday night, before Sunday gets my head._

_*Past:*_

NE Game & Parks Commission - 5yrs

BS Architectural Sciences - UNL

Track & Field (3k Steeplechase) - UNL

Le Groupe Arcop NAFTA Internship - Montreal

Post-Graduate Work - University of Montreal

MA - UNL

HA, LLC Internship/Designer/Project Manager - Lincoln

_*Current:*_

Plans Examiner/Accessibility Co-coordinator/Commercial/Residential Inspector (Mech & Life Safety)

Organic Farm & Livestock 320 acres

Father


----------



## jim baird (Feb 13, 2012)

joking aside, I'll nibble.

1970 college grad, followed by lots of outdoor work, carpentry, pipe laying, cabinet shop, jack-of-trades.  Began inspecting and writing housing rehab work for a local block grant agency in early 80's, worked as a carpenter at a big university, certified in residential combo in '98, began home inspection, more housing rehab, then county AHJ inspection, commercial building insp, plans examiner, now also doing zoning admin.  Work as a "vendor" of inspection services for two local AHJ's.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 13, 2012)

Internet curmudgeon since 1994 - penny per minute access through NERDC at 9600 baud.

    Dog avatars since 2008.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 13, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Internet curmudgeon since 1994 - penny per minute access through NERDC at 9600 baud.    Dog avatars since 2008.


I am still using an acoustically coupled modem...I bow to your baud-i-ness, sir.


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 13, 2012)

Born and raised in Minneapolis, the son of a firefighter.  Never really wanted to work for a living so I went to school and faked them out of a Fire Protection Engineering Degree in 1979.  Became registered in 1986 and have practiced in almost all areas except nuke power since then.  Mostly self employed but short stints with a City and sprinkler contractor.  Old enough to remember when the code did not require high rises to be sprinklered.  Sprinklers in hosiptals and schools were even rarer.

Not sure what I want to do IF I ever grow up.


----------



## Mac (Feb 13, 2012)

Construction is the family business, so after military service I started at the bottom - in the ditches. Worked my way up to heavy equipment and took a part time codes job at the request of the mayor. That was 28 years ago, since then I have worked for three jurisdictions and I still enjoy code enforcement work (mostly). Soon the village will be responsible for codes in the larger surrounding township, meaning more work, more meetings, etc. Woot woot!

Father, musician, sailor, skier and plower of driveways I wear several hats.


----------



## codeworks (Feb 14, 2012)

built a water wheel with my dad in connecticut at the age of 7, moved to vt. at nine, strted working with dad in cellar making wooden barrels, carving scoops and spoons, he worked at vermont wooden toy co., now long gone, went ionto construction out of high school, fencing first, chain link, guard rail and wooden types, then framing on ski area condo's in vermont. worked in the woods as a cutter, and cable pulller  behind a skidder for a logger for a year, firewooded when necessary to keep grub on the plate, sawmill for one  winter on the green chain and clip saw, worked for various large and smaller contractors, learned concrete, frame, interior and exterior trim, drywall finish and hanging.   went to california for 5 years early 80's, production framer, drywaller, back injury, butte college BIT , short stint at shasta county bldg dept (extra help summer inspector), moved  back to vt, (1987) state plans reviewer for one year in fire prevention division, didn't like office environment, went to private inspection firm (VISINC) 6 years, lots of commercial clients, owners representative, qa/qi work, code consulting, after a layoff and a back surgery, started in electrical 1993, now have master electricians license in 2 new england states, moved to texas july 2011 to try a building inspectors job. i like to hunt, fish and trap, can't find enough of it here. some days i really miss the woods and the  tools, have to try for a bit it to see if "it fits me or i fit it" . that's the .50 cent tour.


----------



## rshuey (Feb 14, 2012)

Good stuff. I lived in New Orleans and Baltimore, but couldnt wait to get back to Penn's Woods. I live in the middle of 180 acres of mountain land. I just miss the city paychecks....haha


----------



## codeworks (Feb 14, 2012)

there's a real good book out titled "you money or your life", i'm not in the city, but honestly, i prefer the hills of vt. not complaining, just being truthful.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 14, 2012)

Started going to work with my dad on saturdays and during the summer when I was 7. He was a HVAC contractor along with a well driller and lawn sprinklers in South Florida. I crawled through many 2/12 pitch attics installing metal ductwork in existing homes and digging trenches for sprinkler lines. Started my sheet metal apprenticeship the week after I graduated high school, worked on high rises, hospitals, school, installing HVAC systems, metal & mansard roofs, kitchen equipment. Blew my back out after 17 years so it forced me to make a decision I passed my Fl mechanical contractors Class A liscense but got a job as in inspector in a small rural fl county before I could actually start to use it. Became the BO within 18 months and held that position for over 5 years. Moved to MT and worked as a service writer in a motorcycle shop for 5 years untill an opening for a plans examiner became available where I lived. Worked as the plans examiner for 7 years until the BO retired and I was offered the position. I love the work and the oppourtunities to work with and educate others (and be educated by others) about the code. I agree with others I prefer the mountains and rural life to the city life. Last week 32 elk walked right across my road as I was heading to church, Bald Eagles, Golden Eagles, are easily spotted. Living in the city you loose your appreciation for this created world and who created it.


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2012)

Like many others here, started working waaay too young with my dad, back when a general contractor was a guy you called and he and his crew did everthing you needed.  Not someone who sold all parts of the job to the lowest bidder....Mostly reidential when I was young, but everything from digging and footings, to cutting 3tabs for ridge cap, and everything in between!....As I got older we did more light and medium commercial work (fitouts, remodels, 5B medical offices, etc...)  when my parents split up my Dad started inspecting and I started running commercial work for a local contractor (courthouses, college work, gas stations, SSI offices, etc...) I couldn't take the idiotic way the compny was run too long, MA started fining people with no health insurance, so I said the hell with it, gotta look for another way......A little coaching from Dad, passed my CT tests and started working down here...Never thought it would be like this when I was on the other side of the counter!....currently picking off ICC certs in case I want to move South....


----------



## LGreene (Feb 14, 2012)

It's really interesting to hear about everyone's background...thanks for posting.  I grew up in VT, my mother was a contractor so I worked for her sometimes doing drafting or pounding nails.  I went to college for architecture but decided at graduation that I didn't want to be an architect.  It was too subjective and I like right/wrong, black/white.  I ended up working for a door & hardware company and the rest is history.  I left VT for MA almost 20 years ago.  I have worked as a hardware consultant for 25 years, and for Ingersoll Rand for 17 years.  I hang around here hoping to learn something from you all, and you always come through!


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 14, 2012)

It's great to see all of these stories on how we all came into this industry.  I've always had an interest in how things are built; I had an Erector set in grade school if anyone remembers those.  I ended up getting a degree in construction science and during my college years I had a professor who was a building official.  He came to class and would talk about code stuff and I loved it.  So, my first job out of college was as an inspector.  I took some time off when my son was born then got back in the field getting my foot in the door again as a permit technician.  Within a few months I was back to being an inspector, then a few years later did plan review, then a few years later became a building official.  Now I’m in the private sector after nearly 20 years in the public sector.


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 14, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> gbhammer congrats! Still waiting on our first, youngest recently married    . . . I call my shots in cricket, and enjoy a quick game of 301.


:cheers Fellow darter. You may know a few people that I have had the pleasure to play against in Vegas they are from VA. Meeks, Cross, Youngblood all great shots.


----------



## Moscow (Feb 14, 2012)

Well being the young guy with all you old farts (just joking) I really didn't want to go into the family busness of painting and really hated school so I thought I was smarter then my dad and went to work as a labor on a construction site. Did that for about 6 months really disliked that as well. I got into the Plumbing trade when I was 20 went to school for 4 years and became a plumber at the age of 24. I got the chance to become the City's plumbing inspector at 30 been with the City of 8 years. Love this area big into hunting and four-wheeler riding just pretty much lovee the out doors


----------



## fatboy (Feb 14, 2012)

" I call my shots in cricket, and enjoy a quick game of 301."

Probably not on the level of you guys, played league darts for several years. (metal tips, manual scoring) Never went to Vegas to play. But, heck yeah you call shots in cricket, and 301 is always double in-double out. Just how I roll.


----------



## Mule (Feb 15, 2012)

Moscow said:
			
		

> Well being the young guy with all you old farts (just joking)


Be careful there buddy!    There was a snotty nosed young punk that was popping stuff off about us old farts last night on Top Shot! He didn't even make it through the team selection!!!


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 15, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> " I call my shots in cricket, and enjoy a quick game of 301."Probably not on the level of you guys, played league darts for several years. (metal tips, manual scoring) Never went to Vegas to play. But, heck yeah you call shots in cricket, and 301 is always double in-double out. Just how I roll.


Hey Fatboy I know a few players from the denver (well closer to loveland) area. I just don't play steel tip anymore no money in it, but I do wish you had to call you're dart in soft tip.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm closer to Loveland than Denver. Back in the day, 25 years ago, I might have known them. We would go to Loveland/Ft. Collins for tournaments every now and then.

I could just never get into the soft tip/automated game, just didn't seem right.

How do you deal with the unwritten rule that if your dart bounces off a wire, and you catch it, and it draws blood, you get to re-throw the dart?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 15, 2012)

Not only am I an internet curmudgeon, but I also play one on a soccer field (since 2010).

  Last night, I kicked off High School season with two games.

  Unfortunately, it wasn't my turn with the whistle, so I didn't get to issue any cards.

  I think I'll start referring to them as "Red Tags."


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 15, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I'm closer to Loveland than Denver. Back in the day, 25 years ago, I might have known them. We would go to Loveland/Ft. Collins for tournaments every now and then.I could just never get into the soft tip/automated game, just didn't seem right.
> 
> How do you deal with the unwritten rule that if your dart bounces off a wire, and you catch it, and it draws blood, you get to re-throw the dart?


Had to take my shoe off a couple of times to prove that blood was drawn when my foot caught the dart. 25 years ago I was skiing in loveland. at least once a month during the season. It was just so easy to get there from Arvada.


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 17, 2012)

TheCommish

Charlton Massachusetts, a 44 square mile community, 14,000 residents predominantly resident single family units and small commercial with a an occasional large commercial project (school, manufacturing, warehouse).

We have no municipal water to speak of so any project requiring fire sprinkler has to supply their own water and pumps. Challenged designers, contractors and owner builders, sometime the wild west of compliance.

My bio, born very young and small, in the dark and defineatly not last night, elementary school high school, 4 years Air Force, 7 years conference caretaker and facilities maintenance, 8 years as Building Commissioner fulltime, ICC CBO, state certified Building Commissioner/Building Inspector. Previously partner in a custom home building firm also doing remolding, very hands on. 30 years as call firefighter, past 16 years as Assistant Chief now a combination department. Associates and Bachelor’s degrees in Fire Science, 6 National Fire Academy residence classes, concentration in building systems, fire protection and building evaluation, minor in financial management and group behavior.

My office, me, doing plan review, counter technician, zoning enforcement, all field inspections. Full time administrative support, before the boom busted I had a part time local inspector, we have a part time wiring inspector and part time gas and plumbing inspector.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 17, 2012)

> And I seen the Allman Brothers in 1969 with an audience of about 50 folks


Butch Trucks signed my inspection form after I inspected his and his wife's art gallery in 1985


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 17, 2012)

I graduated the University of Maryland in 1972 with a BS in Education. Got a job in Prince George's County Maryland as an inspector in 1973, no real pertinent experience. Moved a little west to Frederick County Virginia as an inspector, soon became the building official. Quit that gig when I realized that I was the only member of my team and really moved west, to Oregon. Contracted in Oregon for 30 +  good years. Economy tanked and I took a job with an international architectural manufacturer. Recently we've moved into installed sales. I currently qualify 30+ licenses and manage 190 more registrations. Coming full circle, I've actualized my education degree as an instructor for the American Architectural Manufacture's Association's Installation Masters program. Additionally, I'm a motorcycle safety instructor for the State of Oregon.

Bill


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a man with pencil who draws (although I use a mouse more than a pencil now).  I was raised in New Jersey, studied architecture at University of Virginia and architectural engineering at University of Texas, where I graduated in 1970.  I settled in Virginia and have lived in Virginia since.  I worked for a few architects, then started my own firm in 1981.  That lasted until 1994, when the recession from the S&L bust caught up with me.  It was any port in a storm, so I became a bureaucrat and moved to Richmond.  I'm presently in construction (mis)management with the Virginia Community College System.  A lot of my work is shuffling papers to & from other agencies until the stack is as tall as the proposed building and they let us start construction.  4 of the 6 colleges I manage projects for are in the mountains of southwest Va.  The best parts of my job are technical assistance in solving building problems and getting out to visit the colleges every month.  The people are friendly, the scenery is beautiful, but they can keep their winter weather!  I'm married, with 2 grown children, and an infant grandson.


----------



## fireguy (Feb 18, 2012)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> A lot of my work is shuffling papers to & from other agencies until the stack is as tall as the proposed building and they let us start construction.


I knew you guys did that! At last there is proof.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm a 51 yo licensed electrician, still twistin tools 6 days a week although my main responsibility is supervision/project management. Stumbled into this trade about 25 yrs ago when I was bored. I'm very familiar with the NEC so I'm here learning the ICC stuff. Our Florida Building Code is an ICC doc.

My hobbies are reading and gardening.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2012)

And this is Chris with his sidekick.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a PS of a pic I took probably 5 yrs ago. Where did you find that???


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2012)

That was a transformer vault for FP&L that you posted and I photoshopped this way back when.  I forgot I still had it.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2012)

I also had the one you posted only check out the NEC book.  BTW, Chris I hope you have the newer versions.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 9, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> :cheers Fellow darter. You may know a few people that I have had the pleasure to play against in Vegas they are from VA. Meeks, Cross, Youngblood all great shots.


Haven't played tournament players since the place was burned down a few years ago and moved south to Charlottesville.

Sure is nice seeing the variety of backgrounds and things in common and not so common, would like to see this thread continue on self-support.

A contractor here was a Park Ranger from D.C. taking classes for a degree in Forestry doing remodeling during the summer breaks; ended up doing it full time career. Another one used to be an Ocean Biologist; he used a technical term but forgive me; I can't remember Latin.

Meet a lot of interesting people in this business.

Francis


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 9, 2012)

Born, raised and still live in a south suburb of Chicago...right on the line, and a Cubs fan since '63.  From the age of 2 all I ever wanted to be was a firefighter.  Dad was a shoe salesman, mom raised my brother and I.  Grandpa was an engineer for the B&O railroad for 52 years.  Graduated high school in 74.  Since I was too short to be a fireman and wore glasses, they wouldn't let me test for full time, so I thought about the railroad but wound up passing the union carpenter apprenticeship test in 75.  The FD accepted my application for volunteer and I achieved my dream in '78.  I was good enough to be a volunteer but not for full-time.  Washburne Trade School...graduated to journeyman in 79...big housing crash, got laid off a month before my wedding.

Went to work as a sheet metal fabricator/welder building food and pharmaceutical equipment for 6 years...built million-dollar stainless fluid-bed dryers for making Nutrasweet.  Very cool.  Fellow fireman enticed me to go back pounding nails in '87, did really good until '90 when another housing crash decimated the company.  Made lieutenant in '89.   Remodeled on the north shore until the chief called in '92 to ask if I was interested in fire inspection full-time.  Said hell yeah.  Made captain and training officer.

All this time I was taking state fire marshal classes...instructor, haz mat, etc.  Passed 240-hour fire prevention officer test.  Made assistant chief.  Defected to neighboring dept to be chief and run the bldg dept.  Due to politics, had to leave, went to northwest burbs as plans examiner, made asst bldg commish...doing that since 2000.  I love my job.  Never stopped learning.

Married twice, 2 daughters, 1 stepdaughter.  Going to see mom in CO in June with my 2 daughters!

Glad to be part of this board.


----------



## momcat (Mar 23, 2012)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> Born, raised and still live in a south suburb of Chicago...right on the line, and a Cubs fan since '63.  From the age of 2 all I ever wanted to be was a firefighter.  Dad was a shoe salesman, mom raised my brother and I.  Grandpa was an engineer for the B&O railroad for 52 years.  Graduated high school in 74.  Since I was too short to be a fireman and wore glasses, they wouldn't let me test for full time, so I thought about the railroad but wound up passing the union carpenter apprenticeship test in 75.  The FD accepted my application for volunteer and I achieved my dream in '78.  I was good enough to be a volunteer but not for full-time.  Washburne Trade School...graduated to journeyman in 79...big housing crash, got laid off a month before my wedding.Went to work as a sheet metal fabricator/welder building food and pharmaceutical equipment for 6 years...built million-dollar stainless fluid-bed dryers for making Nutrasweet.  Very cool.  Fellow fireman enticed me to go back pounding nails in '87, did really good until '90 when another housing crash decimated the company.  Made lieutenant in '89.   Remodeled on the north shore until the chief called in '92 to ask if I was interested in fire inspection full-time.  Said hell yeah.  Made captain and training officer.
> 
> All this time I was taking state fire marshal classes...instructor, haz mat, etc.  Passed 240-hour fire prevention officer test.  Made assistant chief.  Defected to neighboring dept to be chief and run the bldg dept.  Due to politics, had to leave, went to northwest burbs as plans examiner, made asst bldg commish...doing that since 2000.  I love my job.  Never stopped learning.
> 
> ...


Hey, grew up in Hammond and my Granpa worked for B+O too, out of Blue Island


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 12, 2012)

It's great getting to learn more about everyone on here. As for myself I'm a transplanted 6th generation native Floridian that's made a home in Massachusetts, converting yankees one at a time. My dad was a builder so I grew up swinging a hammer, which made me decide to attend the University of Florida for Civil Engineering. I worked in civil engineering for around 20 years, and spent 15 years as a firefighter, and fire inspector in Florida. Moved to Massachusetts back in 1997. In 2005 I left the local engineers to follow my passion and dream to design homes. I've been involved in design and construction for over thirty-five years. I can't tell you what a pleasure it is to do something you love for a living, wish I had done this years ago. And I believe it doing it right, hence my signature tag.

We're in our second edition of the ICC codes (2009 IBC, IRC) in Massachusetts. We have a uniform state building code, and the only thing that locals can modify is the energy compliance. The Massachusetts Stretch Energy Code was a dry run for the 2012 IECC (my understanding). I pretty much for the first year and a-half sat back and watched the postings on the forum, to kind of get a feel. I've learned a lot on here, and now hope to be able to provide some helpful comments, mixed with a little humor. Sarcasm is another one of the fine services I provide.

I'm married with two grown kids, and two grown step-kids and a house full of dogs, love anything Florida Gators and New England sports teams (I still root for the Dolphins, just not much to root about).

So what about you? Inquiring minds want to know ....       thanks for having me as a part of the forum.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 13, 2012)

Born and raised in community that I currently provide inspection service for. Started construction with school trade program. Worked in construction field from 1981 til 1989 doing every aspect from concrete to heavy equipment. Joined local fire department as volunteer in 1984. Been there ever since and current serve as Asst. Chief over all the volunteers. Combintation department, full time crew is the Chief's problem. Started as Inspector for municipality in 1989. Only inspector for community of about 10,000. Obtained Building inspector certification in 1991 under UBC (2 hour open book, 2 hour closed book exam). Obtained ICC certifications in all aspects of residential plus commercial building inspector. Multiple certifications through fire service. Married for 26 years, now empty nester and starting to enjoy camping. Michigan International Speedway makes for a nice extended weekend in June and August. Enjoy all the conversations on this forum and have learn more than imaginable.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 13, 2012)

Inspector 102, so I take it you like seeing cars make left hand turns?


----------

